
American kids would much rather be YouTubers than astronauts - zchrykng
https://arstechnica.com/science/2019/07/american-kids-would-much-rather-be-youtubers-than-astronauts/
======
vikramkr
One way to interpret the results is that kids have no real preferences and
want to be what they're most exposed to. They watch videos, listen to music,
watch sports, and go to school, hence athlete vlogger teacher musician. In the
50s everyone would have been talking about the space race.

~~~
armitron
This resonates but can also be viewed as testament to the rapid deterioration
of American society on all fronts but most importantly in ethics and values.

One great movie that brilliantly captures the American pioneering spirit is
“The Right Stuff” [1]. It is old movies like it that can quickly illustrate
the magnitude of American decline. Compare and contrast the values projected
back then with today’s relentless materialism, cults of personality,
money/status worship and a tendency to radically deconstruct everything
towards a uniform egalitarian race to nothingness.

[1]
[https://www.imdb.com/title/tt0086197/](https://www.imdb.com/title/tt0086197/)

